# R.I.P. Justin Tompkins



## Florida Curdog (Nov 1, 2009)

Gils son Justin was killed in an accident yesterday. He was a hog hunting machine and was hunting with Gil before he was big enough to run through the woods on his own. He is missed by many.


----------



## UGA hunter (Nov 1, 2009)

Sorry to hear that. My prayers sent to Gil and his family!


----------



## hawg dawg (Nov 1, 2009)

There's nothing I can say. My Thought's and prayer's are with you Gil.


----------



## Hut2 (Nov 1, 2009)

Prayers sent to the family !


----------



## bfriendly (Nov 1, 2009)

Thoughts and prayers sent to the family.
What a terrible terrible tragedy, I cannot imagine the pain, but I am reminded of how precious every moment we have with the ones we love is.
Keep faith in God, he is with him now.
May God Bless you and keep you.


----------



## MR. SCOOTINN (Nov 1, 2009)

Sorry to hear that. My prayers sent to Gil and his family


----------



## chitlin (Nov 1, 2009)

*prayers*

My thoughts and prayers are with Gil and family.God bless


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 1, 2009)

In our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Nov 1, 2009)

No words could ever be enough to expalin how sorry we are to hear of your loss. Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Nov 1, 2009)

Sorry to hear that. Prayers sent


----------



## Hoss (Nov 1, 2009)

Our prayers for the family.  

Hoss


----------



## GOTCHA (Nov 1, 2009)

prayers sent your way Gil. sorry for your loss.


----------



## Old Blue21 (Nov 1, 2009)

Prayers sent brother


----------



## Tyson Wilkerson (Nov 1, 2009)

Sorry for your loss.prayers go out to the family.


----------



## bigreddwon (Nov 1, 2009)

One father to another, my heart go's out to you.


----------



## baydog (Nov 1, 2009)

I will be praying that God will give comfort at this time.


----------



## spaz (Nov 1, 2009)

To Gil and Family

As we journeys threw life, young people touch many lives in ways that words cannot describe.  Your sons portrait of life has countless faces and hearts, that will  reminisce his love and spirit and will treasure those  memories forever.
I know the pain of losing a loved one is immeasurable. Even though your son has left us physically, his essence is like the flame in a candle, it will burn whenever we reminiscence of the different ways He has touched  lives. The flame also represents the radiance of love and friends that have you in prayer and in our hearts, to attempt to help you ease the grief of giving your son to the Lord.

Terry and I are truly sorry for your loss and will burn a candle in memory of your son and keep you in our prayers


----------



## run_pits_4_hogs (Nov 1, 2009)

so sorry too hear that....my familys prayers and thoughs ...too u gil and your family


----------



## outrigger36 (Nov 1, 2009)

My prayers are with you and your family.Trust in GOD


----------



## GunDog (Nov 1, 2009)

Prayers sent


----------



## Davexx1 (Nov 1, 2009)

To Gil and Family

I am so sorry to hear of your tragic loss.  Words cannot ease your pain, but just wanted you to know that you and your family are in our thoughts and prayers.

Dave1


----------



## SouthernMP (Nov 1, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss...Gil and his family will be in my thoughts and prayers. If there is ANYTHING we can do as individuals, groups, or a hunting family please let me be the first to know.


----------



## secondseason (Nov 1, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear this!  Prayers sent!


----------



## Derek Edge (Nov 1, 2009)

Prayers sent!


----------



## ninja (Nov 1, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear that


----------



## Michael Lee (Nov 1, 2009)

Thoughts and prayers with them all.


----------



## southerntaco98 (Nov 1, 2009)

Gil, and family.. You have my prayers...


----------



## CAMO84 (Nov 1, 2009)

Prayers for the family


----------



## ol mike (Nov 1, 2009)

So very sad to see a fine young man lose his life .

Praying for family and friends.-Mike


----------



## BigTime (Nov 1, 2009)

Prayers on the way.


----------



## THERAKE (Nov 1, 2009)

I am very sorry to hear about your loss.We will be praying for you and your family.


----------



## Razor Blade (Nov 1, 2009)

In our prayers . Sorry for your loss . Scott


----------



## kornbread (Nov 1, 2009)

prayers sent!


----------



## Dpsmith (Nov 1, 2009)

will be praying for gil and his family.


----------



## countrytime (Nov 1, 2009)

Prayers sent to Gil and his family..


----------



## gunner (Nov 1, 2009)

Gil, so sorry for you loss. Your family will be in our prayers.


----------



## Sargent (Nov 2, 2009)

Prayers sent.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 2, 2009)

prayers sent


----------



## catch-n-tie (Nov 2, 2009)

sorry gil


----------



## FLCURDOGS (Nov 2, 2009)

Sorry to hear about this terrible news!


----------



## BRIAN1 (Nov 2, 2009)

Sorry to hear that gil.


----------



## southwoodshunter (Nov 2, 2009)

So sorry for his loss.... prayers sent


----------



## wildlifecory (Nov 2, 2009)

awful sorry for your loss


----------



## Fifty (Nov 2, 2009)

Sorry for your loss. I couldnt imagine. Prayers sent.


----------



## Jake Allen (Nov 2, 2009)

Goodness; prayers sent.


----------



## Cottontail (Nov 2, 2009)

Truly Sorry.. prayers sent for your Family


----------



## Scoot! (Nov 2, 2009)

Sad doesnt describe it. Our prayers are with you.


----------



## bud 123 (Nov 2, 2009)

sorry  to hear.prayers  for the family


----------



## Florida Curdog (Nov 2, 2009)

Thank you everybody.


----------



## hog hunter 45 (Nov 2, 2009)

im sorry to hear about that i can only imagine  thoughts and prayers go out to the family


----------



## BOOTH1822 (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm so sorry about your loss.Thoughts and prayers to the family.


----------



## gin house (Nov 2, 2009)

sorry to hear that, will be in my prayers.


----------



## psycosoninlaw1 (Nov 2, 2009)

Sorry Gil, you and your family are in my thoughts and prayers for your loss.


----------



## hevishot (Nov 2, 2009)

so sorry to hear this..your family is in my prayers.


----------



## MR.BIGBUCK (Nov 2, 2009)

Prayers sent. All my life that is my most night mares was to loose one of my children before me. So far iv been lucky and hope i never have to go through what you and your family are going through. The Lord said he would not put more on us than we can handle on times like these it has to be hard. My families prayrs will be with yall for a while.


----------



## YOGIGATOR (Nov 2, 2009)

so very  sorry to hear this


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Nov 3, 2009)

Sorry to hear the bad news... seems like the good ones always die to young... Our prayers are with the friends and family


----------



## tompkinsgil (Nov 4, 2009)

thanks everyone ,its gonna be a long hard road not a minute goes by that i dont think about him he was not only my son he was my best freind . he love to hog hunt more than any thing.


----------



## stork19 (Nov 4, 2009)

*Sorry for your loss*

Thoughts and prayers with the family read about it in the paper. My friends son new him well. RIP young man


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 4, 2009)

My Prayers are added as well.


----------



## germag (Nov 4, 2009)

As a father I can't even imagine the pain and grief of losing a child. I'm so sorry for your loss. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 4, 2009)

prayers sent.


----------



## boneboy96 (Nov 4, 2009)

my condolences and prayers!


----------



## POP-A-TOP (Nov 4, 2009)

God Bless you and your family in this very painful time. Prayers sent


----------



## rockwalker (Nov 4, 2009)

prayers sent from the Grant Family


----------



## nhancedsvt (Nov 4, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear about this. Prayers from my family to yours.


----------



## ringtail chaser (Nov 4, 2009)

*sorry to hear*

i dont know you but i am deeply sorry to hear of your loss that goes to show that we are all not garunteed our next breath and never know when the good lord will call us to come home


----------



## tompkinsgil (Nov 5, 2009)

thanks everyone


----------



## NoOne (Nov 5, 2009)

May God bless and comfort all


----------



## wildtymes07 (Nov 5, 2009)

sorry  about  your  loss


----------



## Bruz (Nov 5, 2009)

Prayers sent for you and your family..

Robert


----------



## duals (Nov 5, 2009)

I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## SWITCHGRASS (Nov 5, 2009)

my prayers are with you and your family


----------



## Mrs. Armytaco (Nov 6, 2009)




----------



## tompkinsgil (Nov 6, 2009)

thanks guys


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 6, 2009)

Just saw this, I am so terribly sorry. Prayers of peace for you and the rest of your family.


----------



## JohnE (Nov 7, 2009)

Gil, I am real sorry to hear about your son. 

It really makes you  think twice about some of the things you do when you are young. Myself being only 19 it really makes you think about some of the risks you take that just seem second nature to you.

Gil, you are with me in my prayers and i hope you make it through these hard times alright. 
If you ever need anything at all, just let me know.

_John Esker_


----------



## Necedah (Nov 7, 2009)

Gil, I've been following your exploits on GON with great admiration and respect. Losing a son is unimaginable, and my heart and prayers go out to you and your family.

Dave


----------



## tompkinsgil (Nov 7, 2009)

thank you


----------



## TNGIRL (Nov 7, 2009)

Prayers sent for peace and the grace the Lord can provide at this time. No words or deeds can turn your pain away, just simply know others care and have sent their earnest thoughts and prayers to you and the family.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Nov 7, 2009)

I'm very sorry.

May God comfort you and your family.


----------



## tompkinsgil (Nov 8, 2009)

thank you


----------

